# LTO & New driving License



## MikenKeira (Jul 3, 2017)

Got my local driving license this morning took about 1.5 hours in total and used the Cavite office as its relatively close to my office in Dasma.

Very confusing process and if I didnt have someone with me I think it would have taken many hours as there were hundreds there waiting to be served. The process went something like this;

1. Arrived and registered for medical - this comprised of answering a few questions like how tall are you and how heavy are you.....completed quickly as I was ushered straight to the front of the queue. cost 250PHP

2. registered at the next office where they photocopied passport/UK license/work permit - completed quickly as they took me straight behind and into the office area- cost 500PHP

3. Personally escorted to the next office and placed into the 'old people' air conditioned waiting area - more photocopies and picture taken and would have been quicker but I let the 2 nuns waiting go before me (I'm a gentleman !). Cost 2,000PHP - but this included the normal fee of 860php for license conversion.

4. Handed license 15 minutes later !.

So on reflection paying in total 2,750php for my license was money well spent and in reality only cost me 1600php 'extra' and for me this was great especially when I looked at all the many people waiting their turn.......

Cheers !


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Well I went to the Kawit, Cavite office a year ago last Jul. Paid the med and licence fee, less than php 800 total. Since I am old I got escorted the A/C waiting-room too. No cost for making copies of anything since I did them at home. Took a little over an hour, and yes Seniors, Pregnant Women, PWD, etc get priority service.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Miken your blessed with money that's all I can add but the price you paid was a bit much it should have only been 400 pesos extra with the helper but these guys are real money magnets and can make it seem so difficult and they always tac on extra price, yet you still have to fill out your forms so all this could have been done for much less, the security guard or a staff member inside the LTO would direct you what to do (I'll buy them a soda) at most LTO offices they have monitor screens and you wait for your number to be called and then you go to that particular window and then wait once again and go to the next window and so forth until you're done but basically you have to get inside the LTO it's those fixers outside that skin us expats alive with fake costs always be weary.

The LTO in my area has improved vastly since I first used it and so I am almost confident any expat can do this on your own with the guidance of LTO staff and security guards as you walk in, I also got some help from citizens waiting like me there's different area's you can wait but they all seem to have the screen that will display your number, you are issued a number with your documents.


----------



## MikenKeira (Jul 3, 2017)

Actually, my helper didnt cost a penny. the money went to the ' officials'. I didnt actually have to take a number as I was ushered into the office areas the other side of the windows. 
Plus I had already been here 4 months.......so had already gone past the 3 month window for applying for a new license without test....

I suppose its all relative. I felt I had a good deal so I'm happy and I'm sure someone else will say they can do it for less

Next time I will know the score and perhaps venture to do it myself.....but I doubt it


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

MikenKeira said:


> Actually, my helper didnt cost a penny. the money went to the ' officials'. I didnt actually have to take a number as I was ushered into the office areas the other side of the windows.
> Plus I had already been here 4 months.......so had already gone past the 3 month window for applying for a new license without test....
> 
> I suppose its all relative. I felt I had a good deal so I'm happy and I'm sure someone else will say they can do it for less
> ...


I had no number being a Senior I was directed to the A/C room and called when photo/signature was needed. The test is not needed as long as your home country licence is current. The 3 months applies to your home country license being valid to drive on when you arrive in country. Bottom line is you got taken for about php 2K.

Chuck


----------



## MikenKeira (Jul 3, 2017)

Bottom line is I'm not a senior so I don't qualify as a grumpy.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

MikenKeira said:


> Bottom line is I'm not a senior so I don't qualify as a grumpy.


Being a Senior does not necessarily make one a grumpy. Possibly you looked old enough to the staff to be a Senior since 60 years old is the age here. Maybe being a Senior makes one wise enough not to get scammed out of 2K and know that being here 3 months has nothing to do with taking the test.


Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The money may have all gone to the official but you don't know what arrangments they have with the fixers.


----------

